# DSL-6000 Leitung, trotzdem Vorteile durch VDSL-Router (z.B. Vectoring)?



## Birnenmann (25. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich lass jetzt mal die Vorgeschichte (warum die Frage) weg  und komm direkt zur Frage.

Laut Verfügbarkeitstest bei 1&1 (und Telekom-Techniker der für Reperatur da war) ist in unserer Region wegen schlechtem Ausbau nur DSL-6000 bzw. 6,6Mbit/s möglich. (Uns wurde dann übrigens ein DSL-16000 Tarif empfohlen   ).
Beim Download über WLAN komme ich auf maximal 300kb/s und meist eher 250-270kb/s mit unserem jetzigen DSL-6000 Tarif (was glaube ich für die Entfernungen der Kabel zu den Knotenpunkten auf dem Land ok ist(?).

Jetzt ist die *Frage, bei den gegebenen Voraussetzungen, könnten dann trotzdem irgendwelche Vorteile entstehen, wenn man einen VDSL-router an unsere Kuhkaff-Leitung anschließt?* (Wie z.B. durch andere Arbeitsweisen wie das Vectoring)

Mal abgesehen von allgemeinen Infos zu VDSL die ich mir ergoogelt habe z.B. Lohnt sich VDSL? Aktuelle Angebote im Check - PC Magazin
steht bei den Tarifauflistungen bei 1&1 (wir nehmen evtl. nachher auch was anderes, aber mal z.B.) ist es so, dass man den Tarif zahlt, und dann eine Gebühr 3,-/M. für WLAN-DSL-router (Leistungsumfang des Geräts angegeben mit max. 300Mbit/s) und 5,-/M. WLAN-VDSL-router (angegeb. mit max 500Mbit/s und 5 Leitungen für simultanes Telefonieren usw.) zahlt.
Nun stelle ich mir es aber so vor, dass man nichts davon hat, wenn bspw. rein theoretisch bis zu 5 Leute gleichzeitig telefonieren, weil die Informationen dann zeitgleich durch das DSL-6000 Nadelöhr gedrückt werden müssen, sodass dann am Ende eh nur einer ohne Störungen telefonieren kann.
Bei dem Telefonieren-Beispiel bleibend, ich dachte, es seien auch bisher mit DSL-6000 Anschlüssen mehrere Rufnummern/Telefone möglich gewesen, was man dann ISDN nennt und da gäb es auch kein Gequetsche.

Dann, ist da ein weiterer Punkt 300Mbit/s bei einem normalen DSL-Router, die würde man doch selbst mit DSL-100.000 nicht ausreizen, oder? Dann kommen aber wieder vielleicht die Details der Technik zum tragen (wie eben das Vectoring), weshalb, so stelle ich mir das vor, man selbst wenn man auf einem DSL-Router nur 6,6Mbit/s hat man, man aber mit den gleichen 6,6Mbit/s über einen VDSL-router (der draußen an Kupferkabel geht!) vielleicht doch irgendwie schneller sein könnte, weil die 6,6Mbit/s vielleicht weniger Verlustleistung mit drin haben oder so.?.

Dann noch der *Upload-Speed*. Mit einem DSL-router seien maximal 1Mbit/s möglich. Manche DSL-Verträge (Telekom Magenta) geben 2Mbit/s an. Hängt das von der DSL-Leitung oder auch vom router ab? Denn bei VDSL-routern steht was von 10Mbit/s upload. *Hätte man dann mit einem VDSL-router über eine DSL-6000 Leitung quasi 6Mbit/s upload?*

Dann bin ich beim Googlen noch auf DSL+LTE gestoßen Hybrid-Internet via DSL & LTE | Ratgeber und ja, bei uns ist LTE (auf dem Land eben) verfügbar. Scheint es aber nur bei der teuren Telecom zu geben, oder? Ein Verfügbarkeitstest auf deren Homepage hat ergeben: Hybrid (Festnetz mit bis zu 6 MBit/s und Funk mit bis zu 50 MBit/s).

Hm, so viele Varianten...


----------



## claster17 (25. August 2015)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> Beim Download über WLAN komme ich auf maximal 300kb/s und meist eher 250-270kb/s mit unserem jetzigen DSL-6000 Tarif



Das ist für die möglichen 6Mbit sehr armselig. Eigentlich sollten mindestens 600kB/s möglich sein



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Dann noch der Upload-Speed. Mit einem DSL-router seien maximal 1Mbit/s möglich. Manche DSL-Verträge (Telekom Magenta) geben 2Mbit/s an. Hängt das von der DSL-Leitung oder auch vom router ab? Denn bei VDSL-routern steht was von 10Mbit/s upload. Hätte man dann mit einem VDSL-router über eine DSL-6000 Leitung quasi 6Mbit/s upload?



Der Router hat keinen Einfluss auf Down- oder Upload. Selbst der teuerste Router wird dir bei deiner Leitung nicht mehr als 6Mbit Download liefern können. Upload wird auch von der Leitung und nicht von dir festgelegt. Ein VDSL-fähiger Router wird bei dir also nichts ändern. DSL-6000 sagt nur, dass eine Downloadrate von 6Mbit/s möglich sind. Upload wird nicht genannt.


----------



## Birnenmann (25. August 2015)

Danke für die Antwort schonmal!



claster17 schrieb:


> Das ist für die möglichen 6Mbit sehr armselig. Eigentlich sollten mindestens 600kB/s möglich sein


Trotz Overhead oder wie man das nennt? Ich hatte mal gehört, man könne von den 6000 einfach ne Null wegstreichen und dann hätte man die theoretische MAXIMAL KB/s Zahl für Downloads, was aber nie zutreffen würde, wegen eben Störungen, Verlusten durch lange Leitung etc. und irgendwelche Infos die der Router gleichzeitig zurückschicken muss, damit das ganze überhaupt funktioniert.




claster17 schrieb:


> Der Router hat keinen Einfluss auf Down- oder Upload. Selbst der teuerste Router wird dir bei deiner Leitung nicht mehr als 6Mbit Download liefern können. Upload wird auch von der Leitung und nicht von dir festgelegt. Ein VDSL-fähiger Router wird bei dir also nichts ändern. DSL-6000 sagt nur, dass eine Downloadrate von 6Mbit/s möglich sind. Upload wird nicht genannt.


Ja, das ist mir schon klar, bei DSL-6000-Leitungen ist 6000 das theoret. Max.. ABER, wenn derzeit nur 3000 von den 6000 ausgeschöpft werden - so meine Frage - könnte dann ein VDSL-router evtl. 4000 rausholen (weil er andere Protokolle, Verfahren nutzt)?

RE Upload-speed, ja ich weiß, ist immer nur der max. Download, aber in den Tarifen steht drin, was für ein max.-Upload möglich ist (eben 1Mbit/s, 2Mbit/s oder 10Mbit/s). Bei DSL-6000 werden eben meist 1Mbit/s Upload angegeben. Wovon hängt dies ab, wenn es nicht von der Leitung und dem Router abhängt? Vom Provider, was er einem gibt?
(Der Provider schreibt "mit dem DSL-router 1Mbit/s Upload... mit dem VDSL-router 10Mbit/s Upload. *Mein Gedanke:* DSL-6000, macht ein Limit von 6Mbit/s (wenngleich erstmal nur für Down). Der VDSL-Router schafft angeblich 10Mbit/s also sollte mit VDSL-router an einer DSL-6000-Leitung 6Mbit/s das theor. Upl. MAX. sein.)


----------



## Mayday1980 (25. August 2015)

versuch mal den Rechner per Lankabel anzuschließen und schau was du dann für einen Speed bekommst.

was für ein Modem bzw Router hast den jetzt?


----------



## Birnenmann (25. August 2015)

Fritzbox 7113.

Mit LAN-Kabel habe ich die gleichen Werte. Ich hab keinen Online-Test gemacht, sondern ein OS update von Apple runtergeladen (180MB), die Geschwindigkeit war konstant zwischen 250kb/s und 251kb/s am schwanken. Dann noch einen Film von woanders runtergeladen da ist es zw. 240- 249kb/s gependelt, mit kurzzeitigen Einbrüchen auf 180kb/s. - und ja, ich hab das WLAN ausgeschaltet 

Es geht halt eigentlich darum, dass wir nen neuen Tarif abschließen wollten (da die Preise seit damals gesunken sind, für den gleichen Leistungsumfang). Da wär dann ja auch eine neue Box sinnvoll (ist teils ja auch kostenlos enthalten), oder auch nicht sinnvoll, wenn die aufpreispflichtige Box genauso gut ist wie die alte 7113.

*OK, dann doch die Vorgeschichte:* mein Vater wollte den Tarif mit VDSL-Router holen, warum weiß ich nicht. Ich glaub, er meinte "dann haben wir nen moderneren Router". Vielleicht dachte er auch, dann hätten wir den für die Zukunft falls der Ausbau besser wird.
Dann meinte ich, aber 1&1 hat doch gesagt, bei uns gibt's nur DSL-6000 und VDSL ist gar nicht verfügbar. Er dann, "is der VDSL-router nicht abwärtskompatibel". Ich dann: "aber selbst wenn, was willste damit, wenn wir nur DSL-6000 haben, außerdem kostet der 5,-EUR mehr im Monat für 0 Leistung mehr, wo du doch sparen willst und wenn du noch mehr sparen willst, die DSL-Box für 3,-EUR kann man ja auch abwählen, wenn du die alte Fritzbox 7113 weiterverwenden willst (mal abgesehen, dass bei  Vodafone und O2 für weniger Geld eine aktuelle Box gratis dabei ist)". Er "hm, aber frag mal nach bei 1&1, ob die abwärstkompatibel ist".
So, dann dachte ich, bevor ich da weiter gucke und bei 1&1 nachfrage und um meinem Vater kein Unrecht zu tun - vllt. hat es ja doch einen Vorteil, den ich nur noch nicht sehe - google ich mal. Dann hab ich mir aus den Texten im Netz die Idee gebastelt, dass mein Vater vllt. ohne es zu wissen doch recht hatte, z.B. weil der VDSL-router die Datenpakete anders handeled und dadurch im begrenzten Rahmen der 6000er Leitung mehr draus macht (eben 4000-5000 statt 3000).


----------



## Mayday1980 (25. August 2015)

mach mal nen bildschirmdruck von den DSL-Information Übersicht. bzw schreib was dort so steht. Sprich was für nen anschluss usw.
und bei dsl steht was max geht und was rein kommt


----------



## Birnenmann (25. August 2015)

Wie meinst du das? Von unserem jetzigen Vertrag? Der hat einen alten Namen, hieß damals "1&1 Doppel-Flat-DSL-6000". Die 6,6Mbit/s sind Aussage von 1&1 und Aussage bzw. gemessen von nem Telecom-Techniker, der wegen den 300kb/s da war und schauen sollte, woran es liegt. Der sagte, es liegt an der Leitung und weil wir 10km vom Hauptverteiler (oder wie das heißt) weg sind. (Edit: genau, ich glaub er hat damals 4600 oder so gemessen).
Oder meinst du, wenn ich mich auf dieser Fritzbox-Seite für die Routerkonfiguration etc. schaue? Da steht hinter meinem Rechner (wegen WLAN) 46Mbit/s. Jetzt hab ich grad aktualisiert und es steht 36Mbit/s. Nochmal aktualisiert und es steht 24Mbit/s. Hä? Wenn ich es Lan-Kabel reinstecke, WLAN aus und wietersurfe, behauptet die Fritzbox, dass nichts verbunden wäre (kann aaber neue Seiten laden, nix ausm cache). Steck ich es WLAN wieder rein, sagt er mir jetzt 54Mbit/s.

Online-Test auf connect.de Down 2072kBit/s, Up 505kBit/s, Ping 44ms.

ODER meinst du von dem neuen Vertrag, was man bekommen würde?

Zu meiner Frage wegen den Routern, hab ich mal die Detail-Infos von 1&1 angehängt. Es scheint so, dass der VDSL-Home-Server für 5,-EUR auch noch die Möglichkeit mit drin hat, mit mehreren Telefonen gleichzeitig ins Festnetz zu telefonieren. (Die Formulierungen daneben sind auch immer sehr gut verständlich *Ironie* : "Der Preis von 3,-EUR entfällt nicht auf die Hardware, sondern ist im Tarif für 17,99EUR bereits inbegriffen. Lustig aber, dass der Tarif auf der Übersichtsseite mit 14,99EUR beworben wird".


----------



## mrfloppy (25. August 2015)

Er meinte einen Screenshot von der weboberfläche der fritzbox von den DSL Informationen


----------



## Decrypter (25. August 2015)

Er meint die Angaben, welche in den DSL Informationen von der AVM 7113 stehen.
Dort steht irgendwas von maximaler und minimaler Datenrate, sowie die derzeitige Nutzdatenrate.
Solltest du einen DSL 6000  via 1+1 Technikpartner haben (also VF, Plusnet oder Telefonica), solltest du einen RAM Anschluss haben. Hier bestimmt dann die Beschaffenheit der leitung (Länge, Querschnitt sowie die Beschaltung des Hauptkabels mit DSL Anschlüssen) die erzielbare Bandbreite.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. August 2015)

Um von den MBit der Leitung auf die KB/s des Downloads zu kommen, musst du durch 8 teilen. Wenn du also z.B. 4,8 MBit aus der Leitung bekommst, zeigt dir dein Rechner 600KB/s an.


----------



## Birnenmann (26. August 2015)

@ all:
ah, ok. Hatte bei Fritz.Box -> Netzwerk geguckt (da stehen auch Übertragungsraten.

Ihr meint das hier.


----------



## claster17 (26. August 2015)

Die Fritzbox zeigt, dass deine Leitung 2,4 Mbit runter und 0,67 hoch liefert. Das ist recht weit von den vorher genannten 6Mbit entfernt.
VDSL ist bei diesen Leitungslängen übrigens gar nicht möglich bzw. wird nicht angwandt.
Das einzige, was ein modernerer Router bringen würde, wäre schnelleres Netzwerk im Haus durch Gigabit Ethernet und WLAN nach n- und/oder ac-Standard


----------



## Mayday1980 (26. August 2015)

solltest nur keine 7390 oder 7490 holen, da die öfter probleme mit dem Annex b Anschluss haben


----------



## Pixekgod (26. August 2015)

würde garkein neuen Router holen den davon wir die Leitung auch nicht schneller


----------



## shadie (26. August 2015)

Pixekgod schrieb:


> würde garkein neuen Router holen den davon wir die Leitung auch nicht schneller



So ist es


----------



## Birnenmann (26. August 2015)

claster17 schrieb:


> Die Fritzbox zeigt, dass deine Leitung 2,4 Mbit runter und 0,67 hoch liefert. Das ist recht weit von den vorher genannten 6Mbit entfernt.


Ja, die 6Mbit/s sind wahrscheinlich die THEORETISCHE Obergrenze bei der verfügbaren Leitung (weil es eben DSL6000 Leitungen sind).
Mir fällt da ein, wir hatten uns damals schonmal beschwert, dass es quasi nur etwas über DSL2000 ist. Deshalb kam dann der Telecom-Techniker, der meinte, er hätte ein Störsignal gefunden, dass er eleminiert hat. Danach waren es dann etwas mehr eben irgendwas über 3000. Ist die Frage, was da los ist, dass es jetzt wieder auf 2000 abgesunken ist (ne Drosselung haben wir nicht).

Ist die Frage, ob evtl. auch nen Tarif mit Drosselung reichen würde. Da gibt es einen O2 Tarif, wo man 8000 Download und nach 100GB/M. oder 300GB/M. auf 2000 gedrosselt wird. Wenn wir eh nicht über 2400 rauskommen, wäre das ja keine große Veränderung. Wobei ich befürchte, dass man dann wenn 2000 angegeben ist (von O2 als theoretisch max, nach Drosselung) dann evtl. sogar nur 1000 oder 1500 bekommen könnte, z.B. - Ich kenne nämlich Leute die in der Stadt wohnen und bei DSL-16000 Leitung knapp über 6000er Niveau kommen. Deshalb scheint es mir so, dass man selbst unter guten Bedingungen nie das bekommt was man bezahlt.


claster17 schrieb:


> VDSL ist bei diesen Leitungslängen übrigens gar nicht möglich bzw. wird nicht angwandt.


Dann wäre der VDSL-router auch nicht abwärtskompatibel zu ner 6000er Kupferleitung?


claster17 schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ein modernerer Router bringen würde, wäre schnelleres  Netzwerk im Haus durch Gigabit Ethernet und WLAN nach n- und/oder  ac-Standard


OK, schließt "aktueller" auch ein Modell das den Namen VDSL-router trägt mit ein (abwärstkompatibilität?) oder meinst du von einem "nur"-DSL-router eine aktuellere Modellgeneration?

Ein aktuellerer Router würde z.B. auch, je nach Box und Anbieter, Sachen wie USB für Drucker, mehrere Ethernet-anschlüsse (wo dann der switch entfallen würde) und 2-5 Telefone beinhalten. Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler drin?


Mayday1980 schrieb:


> solltest nur keine 7390 oder 7490 holen, da die öfter probleme mit dem Annex b Anschluss haben


OK, von den routern die bei Vodafone und O2 (und vllt. Telecom, wobei die eher zu teuer sind) angeboten werden, welche soll man da meiden?


Pixekgod schrieb:


> würde garkein neuen Router holen den davon wir die Leitung auch nicht schneller


Weil 3,-EUR mehr im Monat das schnellere WLAN und internet ethernet nicht aufwiegen?
Weil 5,-EUR mehr im Monat Sachen wie USB-Anschlüsse, mehrere Ethernet-Anschlüsse und Telefonanschlüsse auch nicht aufwiegen würde?

Würde meinem Vater wahrscheinlich eh gefallen, wenn wir nochwas sparen könnten, wenn wir keinen neuen dazu nehmen, mit der Begründung, dass es eh nichts bringt.


----------



## mrfloppy (26. August 2015)

Würde dennoch anrufen da ich aus der Erfahrung her mal behaupte das das zu wenig ist für 47Db Dämpfung.  Von der Erfahrung her bei vielen Kunden gewesen mit ähnlichen leitungswerten und da ist man selbst mit ADSL noch auf gute 4M gekommen. Bei dir wenn ich das richtig sehe ist ADSL2+ geschaltet und da kommt nichts rüberrollst wobei der Port mehr Bandbreite rausschiebt als mit ADSL


----------



## Birnenmann (27. August 2015)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Würde dennoch anrufen da ich aus der Erfahrung her mal behaupte das das zu wenig ist für 47Db Dämpfung.  Von der Erfahrung her bei vielen Kunden gewesen mit ähnlichen leitungswerten und da ist man selbst mit ADSL noch auf gute 4M gekommen. Bei dir wenn ich das richtig sehe ist ADSL2+ geschaltet und da kommt nichts rüberrollst wobei der Port mehr Bandbreite rausschiebt als mit ADSL


War ja schonmal ein Techniker da. Der hat gemessen, Kram ausgetauscht, dann waren es glaube ich sowas um die 4M, allerdings scheint das ja wieder abgenommen zu haben. Dann kommt der bestimmt wieder, es passiert das gleiche und das ganze hält wieder nur ne bestimmte Zeit. Aber Anruf kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## gorgeous188 (27. August 2015)

Mayday1980 schrieb:


> solltest nur keine 7390 oder 7490 holen, da die öfter probleme mit dem Annex b Anschluss haben



Ich hatte für ein halbes Jahr eine 7362 (die ja die Technik der 7490 hat) an einem ADSL Annex B.
Sind damit die unterschiedlichen Potenziale an der a/b Leitung gemeint?


----------



## Mayday1980 (27. August 2015)

bei mir hat die 7490 an einem ADSL 2+ Annex B sehr viele Probleme gemacht. Bis zu 15 Resyncs pro Stunde. Jetzt wo die hier nach und nach die Leitungen ausbauen wird es besser. Sie läuft jetzt seit ca. 3 Wochen halbwegs stabil. Nur noch 3-5 Resyns pro Tag.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. August 2015)

Bei uns im Raum Dortmund sind sehr viele 1&1 DSL Leitungen auf 2K abgesunken. Vorher waren es ~10K. 

Wie viel du denen bezahlst ist dann egal, sprich du bekommst sowohl mit einem 50K, als auch mit einem 16er oder 6er Tarif die gleiche bescheidene Leistung.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. August 2015)

Gab's im Raum Dortmund vielleicht nen Outdoor Ausbau?  

50k lasst sich nur buchen wenn mindestens 25 Mbit verfügbar sind..


----------



## tsd560ti (27. August 2015)

Sind die dann eventuell auch gewesen. 
Irgendwann nach den ganzen Hitzegewittern Anfang Juli war dann aber sowohl hier an beiden Anschlüssen als auch bei anderen Bekannten in der Stadt die Leitung für 2 Tage komplett im Eimer und dann gingen erst zwei stabil, später 4-7 instabil bei uns durch. 

Und jetzt eben 120K bei Unitymedia, die laufen auch recht gut.


----------



## Birnenmann (28. August 2015)

@tsd560ti
interssant und gut zu wissen, dass wir nicht die einzigen sind, wenn auch in Rheinland-Pfalz auf dem Land. Bekannte aus Oberhausen (das in NRW) ist nachdem es mit 1&1 und Telecom nur Huddel gab zu Vodafone gewechselt und seit dem keine Probleme mehr gehabt.

Ich erspare euch meine Story zum Kundenkontakt von 1&1, die antworten zwar in weniger als 24h per mail, aber die wollen einen immer unbedingt und insistierend zu nem Telefonat überreden.
Ich ruf da morgen an und frag mal was noch geht, wegen unserem jetzigen Vertrag.


Jemand Erfahrungen zu den Boxen, die bei O2 und Vodafone dabei sind?
O2 = Homebox 2 kostenlos oder die von euch "verwarnte" Fritzbox 7490 für 49,-EUR einmalig
Vodafone = Easybox 804, einmalig 1,-EUR oder 904 für einmalig 39,90EUR.

Evtl. lässt sich ja auch nen Tarif finden, wo LTE dabei ist, aber vom Rechner aus kommt man nicht in den LTE Mast, nur Smartphone oder? Aber irgendwas hatte ich von Telecom Hybrid gelesen.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. August 2015)

Telefonate sind bei denen Top, also immer direkt 0721/9600 zu deinem Tarif (Festnetz gratis, Handy je nach Tarif) anrufen und du bekommst direkt wen, der sich kümmert


----------



## Birnenmann (30. August 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Telefonate sind bei denen Top, also immer direkt 0721/9600 zu deinem Tarif (Festnetz gratis, Handy je nach Tarif) anrufen und du bekommst direkt wen, der sich kümmert



Der 1&1 Techniker am Tel. hat gesagt er könnte anhand des Rauschens und der Leitungslänge ausrechnen, was wir bekommen und das wären nicht mehr als 2,6Mbit/s. Er meinte dann noch, da könnte man ja gleich nen billigen Surfstick von Aldi nehmen.

Wenn wir LTE in der Gegend haben, funktioniert das dann genauso problemlos? Also einfach UMTS oder LTE stick in jeden unserer Rechner und fertig? 
Internettelefonie ginge dann ja nicht, oder? Oder man müsste schauen, ob es nen Tarif mit Surfstick irgendwo gibt, wo günstiges Festnetz oder DSL-Telefonie dabei ist. Hm...

Noch was anderes: wegen der Kosten, wäre ja eh ein Wechsel geplant. Ist O2 und Vodafone irgendwie schlechter was den Service angeht?


----------



## Mayday1980 (31. August 2015)

dann schau lieber ob du bei der telekom nen vertrag mit lte bekommst. da hast dann auch nen router der per DSL und LTE ins Netz geht


----------



## Timerle (31. August 2015)

VDSL wird so oder so nicht funktionieren, da das auf einem anderen Port wie ADSL / ADSL2+ abläuft. 
Und Outdoor Verteiler auf dem ein freier VDSL Port ist wird nicht in der Umgebung sein nehm ich mal an.


----------



## Birnenmann (1. September 2015)

Ja, VDSL ist gestorben. 



Mayday1980 schrieb:


> dann schau lieber ob du bei der telekom nen vertrag mit lte bekommst. da hast dann auch nen router der per DSL und LTE ins Netz geht



Ja, da hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht, müssen mal schauen, ob der merkbare(!) tatsächliche Geschwindigkeitszuwachs dann für uns den höheren Preis rechtfertigen würde. Hatte auch schon geseen, dass es da so einen Hybrid Tarif gibt.


----------



## Birnenmann (8. September 2015)

erledigt.


----------



## Birnenmann (8. September 2015)

........


----------



## Birnenmann (9. September 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ich hatte für ein halbes Jahr eine 7362 (die ja die Technik der 7490 hat) an einem ADSL Annex B.
> Sind damit die unterschiedlichen Potenziale an der a/b Leitung gemeint?



Dazu auch von mir nochmal ne Frage. Wenn der 7362 die Technik des 7490 hat, sollte man den dann auch meiden?

Wie fällt der Vergleich Fritzbox 7312 vs O2 Homebox 2 aus (musste erst lange googlen um herauszufinden, dass dei Homebox 2 im Gegensatz zur bis 204 ausgelieferten Homebox auch ac hat).


----------

